# Doolittle Raid Survivors Final Toast 11-9-13



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The 4 surviving Doolittle Tokyo Raiders will share their final toast Saturday Nov 9, 2013 at 6:00 PM. Streamed live.

After WWII was over the Raiders held a reunion annually and drank a toast to those who had died. 
The plan was when there was just one man left he would open a special bottle of brandy that has been kept all these years and drink one final toast to his comrades.
Now that there are only 4 left, at their last reunion they decided not to wait for the last man but do it now.

For those who don't know what this is about, in 1942, at one of America's darkest hours, when the Japanese were sweeping across vast areas of the Pacific in total victory, 80 men took off on an almost impossible (some would say suicidal) mission. What they did brought hope to America, when we needed it the most.

These 80 men, heroes all, flew land based Army bombers off the deck of a Navy aircraft carrier in stormy seas and proceeded on course to Tokyo, knowing that they would not have enough fuel to make it to safety, dropping their bombs on target. The damage caused by their bombs was small, the effect it had on American morale was huge.

Go to the Air Force website here National Museum of the USAF - Doolittle Raiders Final Toast
There you will find lots of information, pictures, and a link to watch the ceremony. I will be watching, will you?

The official website of the Raiders is here http://www.doolittleraider.com


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

It wasn't just a boost to our moral, it showed them that we can hit them at home and seriously undermined their moral. Excellent post RPD, thanks for the heads up and the link!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Great post! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll do my best to catch the live streaming. I probably wasn't past the 3rd grade when I read my first book on the Doolittle raid.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Heroes all is right. They shoved it right up Tojo's caboose.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the post - it'll go on my calendar.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I'll do my best to be there.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

we should all go and show support for these american Hero's god bless them their brothers in arms and families to you we owe a debt that cannot be paid, Hooyah


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you for making me aware of this. This should be required learning in school. GOD BLESS them and their families.
I will try to view, I will definately have a drink and Silently thank them. 6pm Saturday. 
DOOLITTLE TOKYO RAIDERS.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Growing up in the 1950's WWII was still fresh, especially in Hollywood movies and that new invention - television.
I must have been maybe 10 years old, maybe younger, when I read the book Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo, written by one of the Raiders. Even then I enjoyed the study of military history.
In a war where courageous acts were many, the Doolittle Raid stands out near the top.
There are many videos of this on youtube. Just enter jimmy doolittle raid in the search box.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

True American Heroes All. Salute.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I've got this excellent book about the Doolittle Raid-










They had the sheer guts to bomb Japan in broad daylight and fly on to friendly bases in China at the near-limit of their range, many crews having to bail out in the dark over China when their tanks ran dry.
The Japs were caught totally napping and felt humiliated and disgraced, and at least one Jap officer killed himself as a way of apologising to the Emperor.
The book traces their movements on the ground in China dodging Jap patrols etc, and preppers will find it very interesting as the men had virtually no basic survival items of any kind, not even a simple phrasebook so that they could talk to friendly villagers.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Just running this up to the top again so everyone remembers.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

These men honored us with their presence in our midst!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Are y'all ready??????


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Are y'all ready??????


i've got the live feed coming in courtesy of the Air Force
Gotta go.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Air force feed crashed.
go to TPC - Home


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Air Force feed restored


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Well done. Thank you again for the link.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I did not get to watch it, . . . but in my heart, . . . these men will always stand tall, . . . the book "30 seconds over Tokyo" made a lasting impression on a young man who was not sure where, what, or who he wanted to be, . . . and I'm thankful that it did.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I think I was maybe 10 years old when I read Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo. It made a lasting impression on me too, Dwight.
The ceremony started with a nice video montage of photos. Then it got bogged down for a few minutes as various proclamations from politicians were read.
The Air Force Chief of Staff gave an excellent tribute, as did an Honorary Raider - the groups bookkeeper/historian who told the history of the drinking goblets, and then called the roll of the Raiders. There were only three who answered "Here", the 4th surviving member, Robert Hite, was too ill to travel. But it was said by the master of ceremonies that his family had arranged for him to watch it on the internet. As the roll was called, family members stood when their veteran's name was read. Very moving.
All in all it was well done.

If anybody missed it but would like to see it I'm sure that in a day or so the Pentagon Channel will have it up for viewing. For anyone interested in current military news, documentaries of previous conflicts, and shows not found anywhere else, here is the link to the Pentagon Channel TPC - Home


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice recap rice paddy daddy. I thought even with the speeches, it was well done. Thank God no liberal assholes were there. Soon as I get the cash I am buying the books and reading up. Made me proud to have served in the USAF even if were "peacetime". What is sad is that the young people today have no idea what "the greatest generation" really was about. Nor do they understand what serving your country really means. I still believe that every high school graduate should have a mandatory two year service whether it be military or some sort of state service.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In todays newspaper is an AP newswire story on the ceremony. It said that also in attendance were some children of Chinese villagers who hid the Americans from the Japanese and helped them to escape. The Japanese killed several thousand Chinese in retaliation for the raid.

And Mrs Inor you are right about some people today not being aware of the sacrifices made during WWII. As a kid growing up in the 1950's most of the Dads on the block were vets. Like the next door neighbor who bore the scars of a fire onboard his Navy destroyer, or the dad down the block who showed me his wounds recieved in Europe. Or my junior high and high school math teacher who was one of the original 82nd Airborne troops who jumped into the predawn darkness over Normandy, France June 6, 1944. My dad set an example as well.
I knew from an early age that I wanted to serve our country.
And then there were the life lessons learned from my Mom who grew up during the Great Depression and was a young wife and mother during WWII. Lessons that hold me in good stead even today. 

Not all of todays young men and women are self centered individuals. That was abundantly proven in the sands of Iraq, the mountains of Afganistan, and any other place the American military uniform is worn. 
Mrs Inor, it doesn't matter where or when you served. In wartime or peace, in combat or not, no matter what branch of service, no matter what rank, we are all Brothers and Sisters. We all raised our right hands, took the oath, went where we were sent, and did what we were trained to do.


----------

